# Merry Christmas



## elkhartjim (Dec 6, 2010)

I would like to be the first to wish all of you on RVUSA a very Merry Christmas and a happy new year.


----------



## Triple E (Dec 6, 2010)

Re: Merry Christmas

Right back at you elkhart. The best to you and yours. Merry Christmas and may 2011 be one of your best. :approve:   As well as of you here on RVUSA.


----------



## cwishert (Dec 7, 2010)

Re: Merry Christmas

I would like to wish everyone a very merry Christmas from down here in Texas also!  I hope everyone has a blessed holiday season.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 7, 2010)

Re: Merry Christmas

Merry Christmas and happy new year to all from Alabama.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 7, 2010)

Re: Merry Christmas



The old standby applies this year as well. (Apologies if you've seen this every year that I've been around, but get used to it!  :clown: )



Parents' Night Before Christmas 

The REAL Night Before Christmas
(By Parents) 

'Twas the night before Christmas all through the house 
I searched for the tools to hand to my spouse 
Instructions were studied we were inspired, 
In hopes we could manage "Some Assembly Required." 

The children were quiet (not asleep) in their beds, 
While Dad and I faced the evening with dread: 
A kitchen, two bikes, Barbie's townhouse to boot! 
And now, thanks to Grandpa, a train with a toot! 

We opened the boxes, my heart skipped a beat
Let no parts be missing or parts incomplete! 

Too late for last-minute returns or replacement; 
If we can't get it right, it goes straight to the basement! 
When what to my worrying eyes should appear 
But 50 sheets of directions, concise, but not clear, 

With each part numbered and every slot named, 
So if we failed, only we could be blamed. 
More rapid than eagles the parts then fell out, 
All over the carpet they were scattered about. 

"Now bolt it! Now twist it! Attach it right there! 
Slide on the seats, and staple the stair! 
Hammer the shelves, and nail to the stand." 
"Honey," said hubby, "you just glued my hand." 

And then in a twinkling, I knew for a fact 
That all the toy dealers had indeed made a pact 
To keep parents busy all Christmas Eve night 
With "assembly required" &lsquo;til morning's first light. 

We spoke not a word, but kept bent at our work, 
&lsquo;Til our eyes, they went blurry; our fingers all hurt. 
The coffee went cold and the night, it wore thin 
Before we attached the last rod and last pin. 

Then laying the tools away in the chest, 
We fell into bed for a well-deserved rest. 
But I said to my husband just before I passed out, 
"This will be the best Christmas, without any doubt. 

Tomorrow we'll cheer, let the holiday ring, 
And not run to the store for one single thing! 
We did it! We did it! The toys are all set 
For the perfect, most magical, Christmas, I bet!" 

Then off to dreamland and sweet repose 
I gratefully went, though I suppose 
There's something to say for those self-deluded, 
I'd forgotten that BATTERIES are never included!


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Dec 7, 2010)

RE: Merry Christmas

























_ May God Bless You All!_


----------



## brodavid (Dec 7, 2010)

Re: Merry Christmas

AMEN


----------



## Triple E (Dec 7, 2010)

Re: Merry Christmas

Hey brother david, nice to see you again.  Indeed a Very Merry Christmas.   :approve:  :approve:


----------



## big bilko (Dec 8, 2010)

RE: Merry Christmas

  MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY AND PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR TO ALL. BIG BILKO / KAYE.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 8, 2010)

RE: Merry Christmas

Wishing all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 8, 2010)

Re: Merry Christmas

Hey everyone, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone.  May your travels be safe and your belly's get full!! :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Dec 21, 2010)

Re: Merry Christmas

Just to say that all of you are in my thoughts and prayers,

also

     MERRY CHRISTMAS


with love and prayers,


brodavid and family


----------

